# Cyperus spp



## sa80mark (23 Nov 2013)

Im chasing my tail trying to find a Cyperus thats suitable for riparium use that is small ive found info stating there are species as small as 5cm but I cant find any names for these

Does anyone know of any that stay smaller than approx 15 inch and will tolerate low humidity riparium conditions ?

Mark


----------



## tim (23 Nov 2013)

Would cypress helfri not work mate


----------



## sa80mark (23 Nov 2013)

Its a possibility mate, not quite what I was after im more thinking along the lines of Cyperus alternifolius

Or this one which is just about perfect but I cant find it available over here 

Cyperus Dwarf Umbrella Sedge | Riparium Supply


----------



## tim (23 Nov 2013)

How about this as an alternative Cyperus prolifer [Dwarf Papyrus Sedge] - £5.50 : Shrubland Park Nurseries, Buy Exotic and Hardy Plants Online in UK, Mail Order, Elmsett, Ipswich, Suffolk


----------



## sa80mark (23 Nov 2013)

Nice find on both the plant and the website  definitely on the possible list


----------

